# Easter Hunt Sunday



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

and it ain't for eggs or looking for the Easter bunny rabbit. Me and my son hit the road in search for some fish since we gave away all our fish and had none for Good Friday to fry. The good lord looked upon us and showed us the way. We arrive at the cable and there were NO ONE AT THE CABLE like it was especially reserve for us. There were tons of boats but they were all interested and busy catching crappies. None of boat the whole day even visited the cable. I had no idea what we were getting our self into until my son Brandon started to scream for dear life with his pole wrapped under neath the boat. His first fish was a 17.5" white. I whipped out my rod threw the first cast and WHAM an 18". Right there and then I knew what my day was gonna be like. I tell you people. It was game on we limited out really quick with mostly BIG FAT whites up to 18.5" then saw a guy pull up a thirty pound cat so I throw down a piece of cut bait buffalo and wham three nice cats up to 8 pound. We decided to head in when the game warden started to make there run checking boats. Didn't want him to give us a ticket because we were not sure of how many fish we had in the box. All in all it was a nice and wonderful trip full of good memory with my boy. Can't ask for a better Easter weekend Sunday. The weather was perfect!! Picture truly doesn't show the monster size these white bass really look. But here's one on the board.





Kentucky Bass!! My oppinion one of most beutifull bass. Don't take my words for it!! Go hook one your self and find out.



we caught Rain Bows on every cast




Got my fish heads and some Buffalos for my next quest. Cra fish trapping.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice! But always be aware how many fish you have kept.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

dbarham said:


> Nice! But always be aware how many fish you have kept.


Yes sir we usually bring the clickers but had forgot it at home. We ended up with 48 whites.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

These whites were my personal best. The one on the board weighed over 4lb and 18" in lenth. Didn't even know they can grow that big.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

That is a GIANT white bass!!! I keep looking for a second solid line to make it a hybrid! LOL. Never seen a gut on a white bass that big! Good on 'ya!!!

T-BONE


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

OK this is not LL dam. It is 20 minutes from Texarkana Lake wright Patman dam.. The dam only has two gates total. I'm guessing max capacity release 6000. It was perfect. My anchor has no problem grabbing the bottom at first deploy. Bank fisherman has 100% access to the dam. You can fish any where you please. Even standing right above the gates and fish there. Plenty bank access for bank fisherman. Dam is loaded with crappies everywhere. I did not see a single person not hooking up on crappies. Monster white is there and plenty for all to get hooked on one. If you wanna experience the awesomeness. Now is the time to go. I can't imagine how stacked up them crappies would be once flow slow down a bit and have them all hurdle together. I'm defiantly going back soon. Big blue cats is plenty and easy with surf rods chunk toward the channels. People were catching them good my observation.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great post! Those are really big WB.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good fishing guys! Those are true pig white bass.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Now ask your self how in the world can Bruce catch rain bows on every cast ???? You can if the river is running dry and them fish are stuck in pockets of water and are very hungry .:blush:


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

brucevannguyen said:


> Now ask your self how in the world can Bruce catch rain bows on every cast ???? You can if the river is running dry and them fish are stuck in pockets of water and are very hungry .:blush:


Rain bow trout and Kentucky Bass came from Arkansas.

BTW all them whites were caught using slabs and rattle traps.


----------



## bob watson (Aug 18, 2005)

*lol.*

he he he. you fooled us all.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Did y'all know a Kentucky spotted bass like the ones I caught can change their eyes color bloody bright red orange when hooked then back to the ordinary color like white bass and all other fish after a while. Don't know why they do that but when hooked the color pattern and the eyes are like no other fish. Don't think I've ever seen any other fish that does that. That's why I vote it to be one of the prettiest fish I've encounter. Wonder why they change their eyes color like that thou ?


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

Awesome catch! Some of the largest white bass I have ever seen.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

here's another football white bass



My son and his first fish of the day



here's mine



here's the dam wit only two gates. release 9884cfs to be exact. look closely and you will see the cable.LOL they got a sign that say boaters do not pass this sign.



here's the right side of the dam but remeber you can fish any where you wish to do so. even smack in the middle above the gate and any where along the river all the way to the bridge, NO CHARGE,FOR FREE.
water is pretty clear with a tinted color.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

here's the back toward the 59 bridge. all along them trees got crappies. they even got a chute with no flow and lots of tree and bushes for crappy to hang out.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

I have passed this lake and dam 10 times in the past year and it is ALWAYS packed at the dam! Always wanted to fish that place, and yes, always guys fishing towards the brush! I figured it was crappie but didn't think they would thrive in that kind of current!! Thanks Bruce.

T-BONE (tpool)


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Tbone without a doubt this lakes got some major crappies. All the ones on the lake probably went thru the dam. I caught three nice slab crappy in the middle of the river on a slab. Close to the shore line of the river the currents sub sides quite a bit. But heck I've seen guys pulling crappies in the currents. Must be them crappies hidding behind pot holes in the river.
This river is small but it packs a punch. I too pass by it five times. Never thought there would be fish in that river. My guess is all them fat big whites came from the Red River from Arkansas. The two rivers is connected. Like Loy say's, You Never Know Unless YOU GO!!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

bob watson said:


> he he he. you fooled us all.


Yep should kept my mouth shut and let everyone thinks it's LL. But the locals here know there ain't know trout below LL dam. Much less Kentucky Bass.


----------



## rgb123 (Mar 9, 2014)

it looks like you kept some under-sized stripers


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

They looked more like hybrids at first glance in the water.

They taste pretty awesome. Fry some yesterday. Bet you guys can load up the coolers on these monster whites this weekend.


----------



## rgb123 (Mar 9, 2014)

good thing that you headed in before you got busted for those under-sized stripers!


----------

